# New forum



## amber (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone think a new forum for "side dishes" would be helpful?  I often know what I want to make as a main dish, but side dishes are hard to come up with. I often find myself hopping around to several forums on here to come up with a side dish (potatoes, rice, pasta, salads, etc.)...so for me it would be much easier to go to one forum.  Thoughts?

  I just had to use this smiley, it cracks me up


----------



## MJ (Apr 2, 2005)

Thats a good idea Amber.  We are also looking to split up some of the other forums and add sub-forums. Any idea's?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 2, 2005)

How about if there  were a Chocolate page under desserts?


----------



## amber (Apr 2, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea Amber. We are also looking to split up some of the other forums and add sub-forums. Any idea's?


 
I cant think of anything for subforums at the moment, but I would like to ask two things.  These are questions for admins as well as all members.  Would anyone like to see a chatroom on here, if that is even possible? Or do you think that would detract from people posting in the forums?  

And second, is there a calendar link on here?  I cant find it if there is one.  On another forum that I belong too (not cooking related) they have an area at the bottom of the main page that says who is celebrating their birthday today.  It's a nice feature this way we can all post to whomever is having a birthday.


----------



## amber (Apr 2, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> How about if there were a Chocolate page under desserts?


 
Thats a good idea!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> I cant think of anything for subforums at the moment, but I would like to ask two things. These are questions for admins as well as all members. Would anyone like to see a chatroom on here, if that is even possible? Or do you think that would detract from people posting in the forums?
> 
> And second, is there a calendar link on here? I cant find it if there is one. On another forum that I belong too (not cooking related) they have an area at the bottom of the main page that says who is celebrating their birthday today. It's a nice feature this way we can all post to whomever is having a birthday.


sounds great Amber. ..I'd go for that..
kadesma


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 2, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Thats a good idea Amber. We are also looking to split up some of the other forums and add sub-forums. Any idea's?


 
MJ, Amber does have a good idea.  I have always wished that casseroles was a sub-form.


----------



## MJ (Apr 2, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> I have always wished that casseroles was a sub-form.


Great idea! Maybe I can start a thread and we can discuss our opinions on sub-category's.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Apr 2, 2005)

*I would like to see "Jokes" as a sub forum. This would save the hassle of opening up
  a particular topic only to find out it is a joke. Likewise if one `wants a bit of cheering up 
 one could go straight to the "Jokes" section without scanning through all the other 
threads looking for one that is a cheer-me-up*.

*I hope the above makes sense!*


----------



## amber (Apr 3, 2005)

I inquired yesterday on here about a birthday calendar and have just noticed "todays birthdays" at the bottom of the page.  Is that new or did I just never notice it? I could sware I never saw that before.  Anyway, thats a good feature to have, I can say happy birthday to everyone!


----------



## Andy R (Apr 3, 2005)

That was one of the features of the new software.





			
				amber said:
			
		

> I inquired yesterday on here about a birthday calendar and have just noticed "todays birthdays" at the bottom of the page. Is that new or did I just never notice it? I could sware I never saw that before. Anyway, thats a good feature to have, I can say happy birthday to everyone!


----------

